# Lathe Following Chip Guard



## ksierens (Mar 4, 2016)

In a effort to cut down on the chips flying everywhere on my lathe, I made a chip guard that is attached to the carriage of my Craftsman 101.21200 (6x18 Mk2) lathe.  When I had the carriage off to drill and tap for the ways wipers I previously made, I also drilled and tapped holes on the back of the carriage so I could mount an indicator. I am taking advantage of that to mount the chip guard.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi
I like it, the one on my lathe is steel, fixed to the head, i am going to make one like this, a lot better.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 4, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## ksierens (Mar 4, 2016)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> I like it, the one on my lathe is steel, fixed to the head, i am going to make one like this, a lot better.


Yes, I have one I made for the head too, but on longer parts, it did no good.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lahughston (May 9, 2016)

Good, well crafted.  I am impressed....Larry Hughston


----------



## Hal H (Mar 21, 2017)

What a great idea.  I'll have to make something like that.

Hal


----------

